# Canvas Ideas



## SVGimmeShelter

HI Ladies,

Recently I have been getting very into sewing on my boat and have made quite a few projects. I have been having a blast making things according to our needs on the boat, and getting creative with a few sail bags.

I'm wondering if anyone has any patterns they'd like to share?!

Here is one I did recently for a rope bag/cockpit caddy:

How to: Rope Bags or Pockets for your Sailboat | svgimmeshelter


----------



## Donna_F

Great idea for a thread! I think a lot of the guys on the forum do canvas work as well. I know of one who bought a machine and made a padded hatch board holder.

A sewing machine for sail repair/boat projects is still only an item on my list of things to buy.


----------



## jmiller248

SVGimmeShelter said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Recently I have been getting very into sewing on my boat and have made quite a few projects. I have been having a blast making things according to our needs on the boat, and getting creative with a few sail bags.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any patterns they'd like to share?!
> 
> Here is one I did recently for a rope bag/cockpit caddy:


Saw those on your blog earlier. The shower caddy is very nice. Good job!
You make me want to make things for a boat I don't even own yet.


----------



## Erindipity

"Ladies" Harrumph!

Mom taught me the basics of sewing early on, and I made my own "Gandalf the Grey" Halloween costume when I was nine years old. This was in 1964, when nobody had a clue as to who "Gandalf the Grey" was...
Dad taught me how to use a Sailor's Palm a couple of years later.
(Yes, putting a needle right through your palm hurts, but pulling that needle out again...)

A few years back, I made a Companionway Canvas out of scrap Sunbrella pieces from the dumpster nearest the nearest Sailmaker, a chunk of Broom, and with a couple of Grommets to hold it up. This sure beats having to put the Boards back in every time I go Walkabout for a few minutes.

Recently, I tackled the Sheets for the Aft Cabin. After a couple of nights getting tangled in some old ones from Home, I figured out a better way.
I bought a couple of Black Cotton Sheets from Target; Queen Size, and on sale for ~$12. You can get Plastic or Brass Grommet kits at Ace Hardware. I chose Brass. (Note: With Synthetic Fabrics, if worried about unraveling or tearing, set the hole with a Soldering Iron. Also, a dab of Soldering Iron at the ends of a small Synthetic Canvas tear can keep it from getting any bigger. Butane powered Irons are cheap.)
I cut and edged the Sheets to the right amount of oversize for the two odd-shaped cushions, and I put grommets in roughly every 12 inches along the edges. To put the sheets on, put down a sheet, flip a cushion on the appropriate Sheet upside down, tug into place, and lace the grommets up. Removal for Washing, (...Washing? Ha!), is the reverse process.
Now, about Black Sheets...
White is simply out of the question on a Boat. Colored Sheets involve Color coordinating, and Shams, and whatnot nonsense. No, Basic Black is the way to go. Plus, if it does get an ugly stain, say Rust, a Permanent Marker takes care of it.

The Settee cushions were next. These were easy- no cutting, sewing, or edging needed. Fold a Black Sheet in half, and put grommets in at the ends, one edge, and along the fold. One Sheet is now two, upper and lower.
The Forepeak I ignored; if anybody wants to sleep up there, they can clean it out themselves, and use a sleeping bag.

The Boat came with good Canvas covers for the Tiller, Grabrails, and Winches. These are cheap and ubiquitous enough that I wouldn't bother making new ones. However, I put a planar HDTV Antenna and WiFi hotspot on the Coachroof right above the Nav Station, so I took an old Winch cover, cut and sewed it to fit, and laced it in place. This may not work out in the long term, even though a Grabrail is just in front of it. However, there is no location within the USB3 Specifications to better place them. (No, you cannot Daisy-Chain USB3 Cables.)

One problem- The Lifting Keel. The Mechanism sits right at the Aft end of the Cabin table, and well... there it is. Putting a Canvas cover over it just draws attention. Inevitably, somebody will lift it to see what is underneath.
Many years ago, Mom got into Baking Bread. One Experiment, an Oatmeal-Potato Soda Bread went particularly badly. It looked like a Suntanned Brain. A clever Guest looked at it, and disappeared into the Basement below.
Just before leaving, he gave it back to Mom. He had painted in a Design with Black Ink, and then he varnished the whole damn thing. When looked at with the right attitude, the Design was quite rude.
That loaf graced our Dining Room table for years, with only the occasional lick of varnish.
If one looks at Beneteaus from my Boat's era, there always seems to be a loaf of bread on the Table in the Advertisements. Hmmm...










Now, look again at the Photo above. The Bookshelves. One strong gust, the Boat heels, and whatever is in them gets launched. I'm using Bungee Cords for the time being. The obvious solution is to make up some Lee Cloths, but then nobody can see my ...peculiar... tastes in Literature. Many use netting, but that always tangles in whatever is coming purposefully out.
OK, how about this? Lee Cloths, but with the centers cut out and clear Vinyl stitched in? I've replaced UV browned rear windows in Brit Car convertible tops before. It's not difficult.

¬erindipity


----------



## SVGimmeShelter

How about things that you would make if you could? ...I'm desperate for ideas. .


----------



## SVGimmeShelter

Erindipity said:


> "Ladies" Harrumph!
> 
> I like to hear the man's side of sewing. You must have learned to fix everything with grommets like my husband did in boy scouts.
> 
> I must say can't argue with what works.


----------



## oldlaxer1

I bought an old Kenmore sewing machine and watched videos and basically taught myself the basics of how to sew. My first project was to put two zippers in the sides of my mainsail cover to make room for the Dutchman flaking system. They certainly aren't perfect but I'm probably the only one who will notice. The canvas shop wanted $165.00 to put them in. Materials were about $20.00 and I paid 90.00 for the sewing machine. I'm planning on tackling a few projects over the winter. I like your line bags. Might be my next rainy day project. Cockpit cushion recover will be the big project this winter but I think the Admiral will actually help with that one!
Cheers!
OL1


----------



## Erindipity

SVGimmeShelter said:


> Erindipity said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Ladies" Harrumph!
> 
> I like to hear the man's side of sewing. You must have learned to fix everything with grommets like my husband did in boy scouts.
> 
> I must say can't argue with what works.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, it's actually my fault for butting in. I just picked this topic up from the Recent Discussions sidebar.
> I didn't notice the "herSailNet" designation.
> I understand the reason for "herSailNet", and I agree with it.
> 
> That said...
> I don't use Grommets for everything. I also use Tie-Wraps, Velcro, and Cyanoacrylate Glues. The most delicate Sewing job that I ever did was on what's called a LEED Gradient Mesh. (I used a Microscope, and Gold thread the thickness of a hair. Overhand knots.)
> I can sew. I can also Cook. One friend who recently got married mentioned that he finally found the perfect partner- a Caterer. He was spending a kilobuck or so every month just in sit-down Restaurants alone.
> Now he lives on leftovers.
> 
> OK, I'm out. (I hope that some had a giggle or two.)
> 
> ¬erindipity
Click to expand...


----------



## Skipper Jer

A guy here. Things I've sewn: main and jib from Sailrite kits, jib bag from scratch, main sail cover again from scratch, winch covers, hatch cover, trailer winch cover, grab rail covers, hats. Yes, hats. I have sewn 3 so far, one for me and two for my grandkids. Cushion covers. Hats are pretty easy.


----------



## twoshoes

SVGimmeShelter said:


> How about things that you would make if you could? ...I'm desperate for ideas. .


How about a similar stern rail bag big enough to hold 2-4 1lb propane bottles? Cant have them stored down below ya know.


----------



## miatapaul

You have very fair prices on your Etsy shop by the way. I like the line bags, by the way don't let the puppies sit on the lines when out sailing, as if you have to make an emergency jibe/tack they could get hurt or thrown overboard. And they are way too cute to let that happen! 

Ideas(assuming you are thinking of your esty shop:
Covers for fenders. (use a soft fleece material)
Winch covers
covers made for hand rails and other exterior woodwork. 
inflatable boat chaps.
Boom shade awnings.

If you have a reasonably large marine market locally boat cushions are always a big item. They buy the materials and pay you for labor, so you don't even have to keep much inventory. 

If you have a machine that can do it, personalize is always profitable as well.


----------



## Minnewaska

While it seems that the male gender has defended itself already, I will add about 90% of the canvas shops I know are staffed with men. They seriously get into talking sewing machines too. Just saw a guy the other day that was drooling over some machine he might be able to get. It's as ironic as considering cooking a woman's domain, when most top chefs are male. It's only recently that enrollment at the top culinary schools are 50/50.

As for projects, a cover for just about everything aboard it a good thing. Fender fleece was mentioned, but add anything that has varnish on it or is exposed to UV.

Have fun sewing!!


----------



## scratchee

SVGimmeShelter said:


> I like to hear the man's side of sewing. You must have learned to fix everything with grommets like my husband did in boy scouts.


Grommets are an easy way to sneak a hammer into your sewing project.


----------



## Yofy

projects on boats are so much fun... especially off season. On Yofy some of our most useful canvas projects have been:

. cover for dinghy outboard
. bag for life ring line (floating line deteriorates rapidly in the sun)
. utility bag for odds and ends (binoculars, hand held horn, cellphones etc.) 
. winch handle bag
. pocket bag - a bag with several pockets that sits next to our computer corner and holds all odds and ends for the computer that can really clutter up.

Robyn


----------



## deltaten

I've made several cockpit bags, fitted no-see-um screens for hatches and repaired sails and covers. The biggest project was a boom tent with velcro centerline at stern for topper and back stay. Made from blown old main, simply disassembled and hemmed wth reinforcing nylon tape around the edges and , of course, grommets! '). TRe-cut and re-purposed a larger cat sail for the dink.
Just finished the other day was a red Jolly Roger for the new ensign halyards. Custom designed graphic in acrylic paint on red sailcloth fromsame repurposed cat sail remnants.

Loads of items to be made on a sailboat !


----------



## TejasSailer

Sunbrella LifeSling storage bag cover (UV cover for the cover): The storage bag on the first LifeSling lasted only about five-years.

Sunbrella toe-rail covers for teak toe-rails.

Sunbrella hatch covers to prevent lens crazing.

Storage-bags similar to the OP's rope-bags but for hanging in the interior.

Boat Blanket fabric fender covers.

Phifertex mesh sun-screen.


----------



## Siamese

I just got done doing a new mainsail cover for my Catalina 28. I used Sailrite's kit, and was very pleased with the instructions, and with the pieces already marked on the Sunbrella.

I used my 1968 Kenmore on it. Because the Sunbrella was navy blue, it might have been smart to use black thread to hide any stitching issues, but I went bold, and used white thread. Used a number 18 needle and V69 bonded polyester thread. The white stitches are uniform and beautiful on the navy blue. Without a walking foot machine, it's super important to take extra care to get good double hems, etc.. Sailrite includes double sticky tape with the kit. By using the tape, and carefully folding and creasing the hems, it makes it easier to get professional looking results. Takes more time, but I don't want to spring for a walking foot machine right now.

I want to do some duffle bags, next. Our C28 doesn't have a lot of handy storage, so when we go on short cruises, our bunks get full of tote bags and stuff. I think duffle bags in colors that complement the interior colors would be easy to keep on the shelves behind the settees in the main saloon. Here's a link to a simple pattern.
sewing tutorial | KIDS | crafts | handmade gifts | bread bags | fort kits | diy hang tags | saltwater-kids
I just have to find a fabric I like.


----------



## TejasSailer

Siamese said:


> I want to do some duffle bags ....


Thanks for the duffle-bag site. Here is a link to a site with reasonably priced patterns for several bags I've made.

Packs, Bags, & Misc. | The Green Pepper, Inc.


----------



## TejasSailer

Siamese said:


> Sailrite includes double sticky tape with the kit.


As for mechanical means to hold seams, hems and binding on the inside edge of curves, in order of my preference:

•	HDX 3/4 in. Mini Spring Clamps (37 cents each from Home Depot)
•	Binder clips from an office supply store, such as 3/4" wide, 3/8" capacity
•	Plier-type stapler. Test a few times to determine maximum spacing and also for removal - removal from one side of the work might be easier that the other. In any case, be sure to remove to staples to avoid rusty staples after installation
•	T-pins.
•	Seam tape, which is sticky on both sides

Seam tape is listed last because seam-tape can gum-up the needle. However, seam-tape seems almost essential for long, internal runs. Not only does seam tape gum-up the needle, it also gums-up scissors. I dedicate a pair of inexpensive scissors for cutting seam tape.

Ways to help mitigate gumming the needle is to and apply narrow seam-tape offset from the line of stitches and/or use a thread lubricator. Another way is to press seams without using heat (heat effects the water resistance of Sunbrella) such as with a Marshalltown 2" solid rubber seam roller.


----------



## TejasSailer

Siamese said:


> I just have to find a fabric I like.


I've been really pleased with 1000 Denier coated Cordura. I bought it at:

Solid Color CORDURA® Nylon Fabrics


----------



## mbianka

Made a spray can storage pocket for some things I use often. Makes it more convenient to find and use them compared to when they were in just stored the locker:
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: A QUICK STORAGE PROJECT


----------



## JimMcGee

I picked up an old Kenmore (seems to be a theme), but am looking for some advice on getting started. 

Can anybody recommend a web site or YouTube videos on setting up the machine, adjusting it, lubricating it, etc. and then how to do basic stitches?

The machine has been sitting in a closet for years, so I'm thinking some time on setup and adjustment is a good idea.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## MarkSF

SVGimmeShelter said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Recently I have been getting very into sewing on my boat and have made quite a few projects. I have been having a blast making things according to our needs on the boat, and getting creative with a few sail bags.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any patterns they'd like to share?!
> 
> Here is one I did recently for a rope bag/cockpit caddy:
> 
> How to: Rope Bags or Pockets for your Sailboat | svgimmeshelter


Have you seen any of the how-to videos that Sailrite has available? They have dozens, for lots of interesting projects. Just finished making new covers for the salon and V-berth cushions, following the Sailrite videos.


----------



## TejasSailer

JimMcGee said:


> I picked up an old Kenmore (seems to be a theme), but am looking for some advice on getting started.


Jim,

To get started with your Kenmore, you probably need a manual. If you are unable to find one online, there are several sewing forums that have quite knowledgeable and helpful members. Mention the kenmore model number and what you need -- manual, threading diagram, ....

The folks on the following UK forum seem especially knowledgeable and helpful.

The Sewing Forum

FYI in case you don't know. When searching a forum for information, a google search using the site tag is usually more productive than the site's search option. For example, the format of the google search of this site would be would be:

_search-term [search-term]_ site:Sailnet.com


----------



## joyinPNW

> I picked up an old Kenmore (seems to be a theme), but am looking for some advice on getting started.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> There are more resources now than ever before for sewing machines, manuals, projects, and tools. Which model Kenmore did you purchase? There are several FB groups-"Sewing on Boats" "Vintage Sewing Machines" and there is likely a vintage Kenmore group you can join. Also, Reddit has a Threddit group for sewing projects. You Tube has an infinite number of instructional videos for threading, maintenance, projects, etc.
> 
> I use a vintage Brother machine from Japan (you want an old machine from Japan if you can find them) and it works amazingly well for most boat projects. You'll learn that depending on your project, you'll want the appropriate size thread and needle and most home machines will accept up to a size 18 needle. You can purchase V92 thread in white to use for most boat projects. Don Casey has a great boat project book with solid advice, too.
> 
> If your new-to-you Kenmore is not of a vintage variety, it may have plastic gears and may not be up to the task of sewing heavier cloth. Don't despair- Goodwill routinely has the vintage "made in Japan" machines from the 40's through the 60's that are cast iron and rock solid tough. Google becomes your friend when figuring out how to use them. Just today I found an old machine ($20) that I'll clean up and give away as a gift since I have a few old trusty ones already.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TejasSailer

joyinPNW said:


> You can purchase V92 thread ... to use for most boat projects. .... Don Casey has a great boat project book with solid advice, too.


Diddo on the Don Casey book -- _Canvaswork & Sail Repair_.

As for V92 thread, that typically would be the top-end thread-size for vintage home-sewing machines with steel gears.


----------



## SVAuspicious

SVGimmeShelter said:


> How about things that you would make if you could? ...I'm desperate for ideas. .


Some good ideas already.

Here are mine:

Insulated hatch covers.

Doubled over weather clothes you can use as crash pads.

Line covers (sort of bags) to cover hanging lines (at the mast in my case) to protect from UV.

Knife roll.

Cockpit cover.


----------



## rdw

Go to Sailrite - Fabric, Canvas, and Sewing Machines Since 1969 and search videos and instruction for DYI projects. They have lots of very good projects with excellent instructions.
I will brag. I have made a total boat cover for winter storage, cushions for cockpit, cushions for saloon, cockpit enclosure and duffles for crew.
rdw


----------



## Cande

I'm looking forward to making canvas items for our new boat this spring! Thanks, it looks like you do nice work!
Cande


----------



## sharkbait

If you go cruising without a watermaker, a rain catcher on the foredeck comes in handy. I made mine out of an old jib some webbing and a plastic thru-hull


----------



## chef2sail

My wife is the sewing goddess.
Since we bought our Sailrite machine 8 years ago she has done countless projects large and small and not only save us huge money 
But was able to customize our boat. She started with winch covers and small stuff.
She has redone all 28 cushions in our boat 
She has made 3 sets of window curtains so we can change our interior on the flip of a switch for variety
She has made sail covers
She made us a Bimini and dodger . Then made the connector pieces as well as enclosed curtains and screens for the cockpit
She inspects the sails and repairs them every off season

She is currently making our second dodger this winter

Some of her ideas came from the sailrite videos and books. They offer good techniques for the setting up of your projects
Some of her ideas came from what she saw on other boats

She has even taught me how to use the machine. While you don't have to have a Sailrite machine , there are advantages as its compact folds into a case, and you can use it in a manual mode with its big wheel which when we eventually go cruising. This 1000 investment has paid for itself many times over


----------



## chef2sail

I forgot she also made our dinghy cover custom so it doesn't get the UV when hung on the davits as well as its outboards engine cover


----------



## iamregina

Good job!!


----------



## Cande

...And Sailrite - Fabric, Canvas, and Sewing Machines Since 1969 has an amazing collection of videos with details on making other necessary items!


----------



## Barquito

Made cockpit cushions. I got a fairly crappy new Sears machine. Practiced by making a few throw pillows. I am getting a new boat this summer that will need a dodger and new sails. My wife is not interested in sewing, she just wants to go sailing.


----------

